# Field fencing and goats



## Sepaditty (Jul 14, 2014)

Still trying to get started with my goats.  Does anyone have input on the rolled fencing vs. goat panels?

Also, how in the world do you accommodate a gate if you use the rolled fencing?  I'm having a very hard time getting a visual on the whole gate thing.  You can buy gates pre made, right?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 14, 2014)

you can get the gates pre-made or build one yourself. Right now I have a gate from a chain link fence(extra one my friend had laying around.)  I have rolled fencing right now along with pallet fencing. Pallets are working great right now. All my girls are gentle on fencing. My boys actually got over the wired fencing, added more support there and they haven't gotten out since. 3/4 of my penned area is pallets.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2014)

Fencing. Start with a H bar, made by sinking wood treated posts in holes dug by post hole diggers. Toenail another post in the middle of the two posts, making a "H" shape. Found this video for ya' The H shape makes a sturdy brace for starting the wire roll. If you get to the end of the roll, make another H brace to secure the end of the roll and the start of the new roll. Watch a lot of videos on fence building.







Hanging a gate, you hang it on the wood post of the H brace. Be sure to measure the gates for spacing the H braces. You need a H brace on each side of the gate. Look for youtube videos on hanging gates.


----------



## Sepaditty (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you!  I feel like I need a remedial class for fence building.


----------



## Sepaditty (Jul 15, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> you can get the gates pre-made or build one yourself. Right now I have a gate from a chain link fence(extra one my friend had laying around.)  I have rolled fencing right now along with pallet fencing. Pallets are working great right now. All my girls are gentle on fencing. My boys actually got over the wired fencing, added more support there and they haven't gotten out since. 3/4 of my penned area is pallets.  Good luck with whatever you decide.



Pallet fence?  Can you post a picture?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 15, 2014)

How about a link? Then do a search for more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwrel&v=dXOfnJiLdiA


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 15, 2014)

Sepaditty said:


> Pallet fence?  Can you post a picture?


 

here's some pictures of he pallet fencing. My boys don't break it or jump over it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/constructing-a-woven-wire-field-fence-pics.20682/

Pictures of how we constructed our woven wire field fence.


----------



## Sepaditty (Jul 16, 2014)

You guys are so helpful!  What did you use to hold the pallets up & hold them together?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 17, 2014)

Sepaditty said:


> You guys are so helpful!  What did you use to hold the pallets up & hold them together?


 every three pallets I run a pallet lengthwise with more of the pallet outside then in where goats are. This helps support the other pallets. I used 3 inch wood screws to hold them together. Holding up very nicely and part of it is on a hill. I checked out some youtubes video's before putting mine up.


----------

